# Vista XP deutsche Sprache Text vorlesen  lassen



## amdintel (1. Februar 2009)

warum gibt es eigentlich keinen Deutsches Modus ,
das die Sprach Ausgabe  XP , Viste schön in deutsch macht, 
ich kenne den ein oder anderen Blinden,  der so was sucht ...  bei Vista XP  ist nur englisch ?
  ich würde  hin und wieder auch mal gerne den Text  in deutsch  mir vorlesen lassen, wegnen Bequemlichkeit 
tcha ? jemand eine Idee wie man MS   überzeugen kann , das es noch andere sprachen gibt   
als   englisch gibt ?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2009)

Man muss doch nur die entsprechende Komponente nachinstallieren:
http://www.microsoft.com/reader/de/downloads/tts.mspx

Hier die ganze Anleitung:
http://www.wob11.de/microsoft-windows-deutsche-sprachausgabe-nachruesten.html


----------



## amdintel (1. Februar 2009)

> Betriebssystem Betriebssysteme Windows 98 & ME, Windows NT 4.0 & 2000, Windows XP



ich habe aber auf den meisten PCs Vista , und das ist veraltet weil von 2002,
ich kenne  jemand der stark Gehbehindert ist , für Ihn währe es eine Erleichterung,
wenn Vista alles auf deutsch vorlesen würde , und mich würde das auch u.a. interessieren .


----------



## amdintel (2. Februar 2009)

mit Vista / Windows 7 wird alles besser nur die Sprach Ausgabe nicht ?

um das noch ein mal vor augen zuführen ,
 ich will nicht irgendwelche Programme oder Tools installieren sondern darum gehts,

 da steht leider nur englisch drin  und  der Text den man sich man vorlesen lässt ist nicht zu verstehen .


----------



## OctoCore (2. Februar 2009)

Das wird auch so bleiben. Und das zu ändern, kommst du nicht daran vorbei, was installieren, nämlich die deutsche Stimme.  Google mal nach RSSOLO4GERMAN.ZIP oder hole sie dir gleich von >hier<.


----------



## amdintel (2. Februar 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Das wird auch so bleiben. Und das zu ändern, kommst du nicht daran vorbei, was installieren, nämlich die deutsche Stimme.  Google mal nach RSSOLO4GERMAN.ZIP oder hole sie dir gleich von >hier<.


du wirst doch sicherlich dafür Verständnis haben? 
wenn man nachfragt ? 
was das denn überhaupt und eigentlich ist ? 

nur auf auf geschnapptes  was Google grad  gefunden hat -> (diese Sachen führen meist in die irre) und ob das unter Vista 32 auch funktioniert ? )

Der Download dieser besagten Datei dauert hier sage und schreibe über 60 min, 
also über eine Stunde ,
da drauf  doch mal nachfragen  , was es mit diesen File Auf sich hat ? 
jemand oder hast du das bei dir auf deinen PC installiert und es Funktioniert 
unter Viata, das man also bei Vista die Sprachausgabe von
 endlich nun endlich auf Deutsch umstellen kann ?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> da drauf  doch mal nachfragen  , was es mit diesen File Auf sich hat ?


Das ist die orginale Sprachdatei "Steffi" von Microsoft. 
Diese wurde von Microsoft für AutoRoute 2006 angeboten, funktioniert aber auch ohne AutoRoute.
Der Download dieser Sprachdatei von der Microsoft-Hompage wurde aber eingestellt - warum?-keine Ahnung.


----------



## amdintel (2. Februar 2009)

istmir auch aufgefallen , 
als  ich gegooglet hatte, alle Links sind tot , nur verstehe ich generell nicht, 
warum die Firma Microsoft da so ein Problem macht, 
es gibt schließlich allerhand User , die das haben wollen und 
nicht zu vergessen, Bilde und Seh-Gehbehinderte Menschen, die das brauchen . 
Den Download werde ich dann mal  zu spähten Stunden  machen, jetzt habe ich dafür keine Zeit über 60 Min zu warten .
Und verstehe tu ich auch nicht warum das Windows XP und Vista das nicht schon von 
Haus aus macht, schließlich werden in Deutschland nur Deutsche  Windows Vers. verkauft .
Warum denn da ausgerechnet die Sprach Ausgabe nur in Englisch ist , seht seltsame Sache ?


----------



## OctoCore (2. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> nur auf auf geschnapptes  was Google grad  gefunden hat -> (diese Sachen führen meist in die irre) und ob das unter Vista 32 auch funktioniert ? )
> 
> Der Download dieser besagten Datei dauert hier sage und schreibe über 60 min,
> also über eine Stunde ,
> ...



Darum habe ich dir ja auch geschrieben, dass du nach der Datei googlen sollst und dir nicht nur den Downloadlink hingeknallt. Beim Googlen findet man auch die entsprechenden Erläuterungen, was es damit auf sich hat.
Und bevor jetzt jemand einen Schrecken bekommt wegen der Downloadzeit von > 1 Stunde - Die Datei ist etwas über 20 MB groß.


----------

